# Who needs a weather alert radio?



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

I was at the computer when I heard a large rumble. I thought it was one of the farmers going down the road with a string of empty gravity wagons. I went out the front door and looked up and down the road. Nothing in site. Then I heard it again. It was thunder, not the load crack just a very loud rumble. Came in and thought I had better bring some more wood in for the stove. When I went to the back door, all 3 cats couldn't wait to come in. Sounded real nasty, but we only got 10 mins. of rain, hail and winds. Thought it would be much worst.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes, I can usually tell when a storm is coming because Jack will run for the nearest sofa to hide under. All 26+ pounds of him! Squished flat as can be under there with his BIG eyes peering out. Most of our storms come from the west here so I can usually look out and see the storm clouds coming ahead of time but as soon as that thunder rumbles my cats take off. I agree, save your money - we have weather alert systems right in our own homes!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

That happened here tonight.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

My cat, Lucy, sits in the middle of the stairwell! I call her my weather alert cat!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

On the 23rd, we had bad storms and tornado warnings locally. I knew a storm was headed our way but didn't know how close it was - until I saw Ellie bolt up from a deep sleep, pupils big, looking out the window. About 30 seconds later a huge rumble of thunder, pouring rain and massive wind gusts came out of nowhere! I agree, cats are the perfect weather alert!


----------

